# Beasts of No Nation



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2015)

[youtube]2xb9Ty-1frw[/youtube]

Fukunaga and Elba about to deliver the best film of the year.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2015)

saw it add'd on netflix...could tell just by I.Elba's expression it was gonna be a good movie.

will def watch later.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)

posting in a tetra thread


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm high on this one too.  I have tickets for Sunday night.  Hope it is as good as advertised.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 8, 2015)

Trailer looks pretty good. Its obvious that it is shot fantastically. Definitely gonna watch this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 8, 2015)

Still can't believe how badly the studios handled Fukunaga's IT adaptation.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2015)

One of my most anticipated movies of this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm on the hype train on this one.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't really think much of the trailer cause I wasn't feeling that track but the footage looks great and I suspect it'll be a better film than the trailer was implying.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 10, 2015)

This movie is a must watch. I can't wait


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks good.  But best movie this year will be Star Wars.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm excited about this as well.  I'm expecting something like "Blood Diamond" meets "City of God".

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm not blown away from the trailer honestly. But hopeful.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

Beasts of No Nation:  A-

Hard to believe Netflix is making movies of this caliber.  Fantastic direction and production value.  I loved the first fifteen minutes.  There was actually a fair amount of comedy.  Pivotal too because it really showcases just how much Agu transformed.  I also felt bad about Striker.  Surprising since he was presented as a pretty unlikable character throughout.

Maybe a little bit too long.  I thought there was a chance to end the movie when the rebels surrendered to the UN.  And I think I would have preferred that ending.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 17, 2015)

What a beautiful tragedy. 

This film was visually gorgeous while simultaneously heart-wrenching to watch.  The inevitable dread combined with the beautiful camera shots keeps your eyes from turning away.  Agu's transformation and the Commandant's charisma are performed by the actors tremendously.  This leaves you feeling morally conflicted because of the youth and circumstances of the protagonist. The film doesn't judge it just shows you the horrific journey. I wouldn't call this an enjoyable movie but you really can appreciate the stellar acting and cinematography.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 17, 2015)

Reviews are stellar.

Mostly stellar.



> ...Once you've gone down this skeptical road you keep noticing more and more things about "Beasts" that feel somehow untrustworthy, or at least not immediately defensible. And it's a short hop from there to the realization that this is the second recent, highly acclaimed film about dark-skinned people not directed by an African or an African-American that has the word "Beasts" in the title. After that, you might realize that the Western commercial cinema almost never tells stories of Africa, except to sentimentalize European colonalism ("Out of Africa," "An African Dream", "The Ghost in the Darkness") or show the depths of depravity of which Africans are capable ("Hotel Rwanda," "The Last King of Scotland," this).
> 
> ...Certain questions linger: Why are we being told this particular story, at this particular time, in this particular way? Is the message or point so urgent that it required a portrait of African men behaving like beasts for two hours?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2015)

All thats missing is Punished Snake doing fulton recovery on those back kids


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2015)

Damn what a good movie, brutally honest in its depiction of war and the appalling lives of child soldiers in Africa. I appreciated the fact that it didn’t try at any point to sugarcoat things. The quality of work behind the camera and on-screen was expected of Fukunaga and Elba — but the real star here was the kid playing Agu, fantastic work from him.

Additionally, characters were well fleshed-out and had redeeming qualities despite some of the horrible actions they conduct, even the commander, which made it all the more realistic.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 24, 2015)

THIS LITTLE BOY NEEDS AN OSCAR!


----------



## creative (Dec 4, 2015)

did Agu get raped by the commandant in that scene where he turned in the crack?


----------



## creative (Dec 4, 2015)

Fuck. . .

The trailer for this movie is so underwhelming too. Just watch the movie


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 12, 2015)

Final got around to seeing this. Wow. This is one powerful film. Great pacing, good character development, and great performances from everyone.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 12, 2015)

The World said:


> posting in a tetra thread


You stole my fuckin Post!


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 12, 2015)

The boy's speech at the end is harrowing and worthy of winning an oscar for him over everyone this year.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoilers Spoilers Gyeaz


----------

